# TV Guide's 50 Best Shows of All Time



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just ran across this article that was published back on April 26 regarding TV Guide's 50 Best Shows of All Time.

Click here to read more about TV Guide's 50 Best Shows of All Time

1. Seinfeld (NBC) 
2. I Love Lucy (CBS) 
3. The Honeymooners (CBS) 
4. All in the Family (CBS) 
5. The Sopranos (HBO) 
6. 60 Minutes (CBS) 
7. Late Show with David Letterman (CBS) 
8. The Simpsons (Fox) 
9. The Andy Griffith Show (CBS) 
10. Saturday Night Live (NBC) 
11. The Mary Tyler Moore Show (CBS) 
12. The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson (NBC) 
13. The Dick Van **** Show (CBS) 
14. Hill Street Blues (NBC) 
15. The Ed Sullivan Show (CBS) 
16. The Carol Burnett Show (CBS) 
17. Today (NBC) 
18. Cheers (NBC) 
19. thirtysomething (ABC) 
20. St. Elsewhere (NBC) 
21. Friends (NBC) 
22. ER (NBC) 
23. Nightline (ABC) 
24. Law & Order (NBC) 
25. M+A+S+H (CBS) 
26. The Twilight Zone (CBS) 
27. Sesame Street (PBS) 
28. The Cosby Show (NBC) 
29. Donahue (syndicated) 
30. Your Show of Shows (NBC) 
31. The Defenders (CBS) 
32. An American Family (PBS) 
33. Playhouse 90 (CBS) 
34. Frasier (NBC) 
35. Roseanne (ABC) 
36. The Fugitive (ABC) 
37. The X-Files (Fox) 
38. The Larry Sanders Show (HBO) 
39. The Rockford Files (NBC) 
40. Gunsmoke (CBS) 
41. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (WB/UPN) 
42. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In (NBC) 
43. Bonanza (NBC) 
44. The Bob Newhart Show (CBS) 
45. Twin Peaks (ABC) 
46. Star Trek: The Next Generation (syndicated) 
47. Rocky and His Friends (ABC) 
48. Taxi (ABC/NBC) 
49. The Oprah Winfrey Show (syndicated) 
50. Bewitched (ABC)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

51. The Osbournes (highest rated cable TV show ever)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What bugs me is no. 38 The Larry Sanders Show (HBO), I haven't a clue what that show is......:shrug: 

Could someone give me a brief description of what that show was about?


----------

